# Alpha Legion



## BrainFreeze (Oct 9, 2008)

After putting up a chaos list to represent Alpha Legion it seems that the codex really isn't good to show their focus. So my question is which codex should I use for Alpha legion? Personally I would like the focus of my army to be on out flanking.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I've been thinking about making an AL army.

Trouble is, how do you add fluff to the army?


----------

